# Lumi's Ponydoodle!!



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, we did it! Lumi and I have been hovering around a nameless, non-committal lamb-ish trim for several weeks, and now we actually did something - the Ponydoodle!! I really want to see some growth in certain areas and make some changes, but its already looking pretty cool!

We'll start with a "formal" table shot (if licking almond butter off a knife is formal..)










Then onto the floor..










And we're off!










A little Bucking-Broncodoodle..










Lumi wondered if the "no jumping up" rule still applies to Ponies. "Yes, Lumi!"










She was itching for about 5 minutes after I put her down. It must feel so strange to have so little hair for the first time!










A couple Pony-angled shots to complete the illusion..



















Gettin' tired..










Cuddle time with "My Little Ponydoodle"










I'm so glad I took the plunge! I think we'll keep this cut for a bit and let the mane and feet grow out some. There are a lot of things I'd like to tweak which will take time for new growth, but we'll see how long I last with my groomer's ADD. : P I want to do a new cut every week! The best solution I can come up with is having about 12 Poodles. ; )


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Love your little ponydoodle!


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

She looks fabulous! You did a great job, as usual, very different to her previous 'do. 

I particularly like her tail, looks like a ball of fairy floss.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Haha, my little pony and friends, she looks great!!


----------



## Leooonie (May 30, 2009)

amazing!!!!!!!!!!! she would look cute in any cut I think..! how do people react when they see her?


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

OH MY GOSH! She looks SO ADORABLE!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Awwww she's so cute! She looks like a toy. Adorable.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

She is absolutely precious!!!

I need a white poodle now. Darn it, I want a pink poodle too!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

OMG, as if Lumi wasn't CUTE enough!!! I LOVE her new haircut!! She pulls it off so well. I can see why you want more than one dog now! lol Yeah, I thought about having about 6 to cure my "groomer's ADD" (love that term). That is one of the reasons I got Louis, so I can play with a different hair texture. I'm letting Leroy's hair grow out (I'm growing out his FFT. I know, I've said that so many times and failed, ha ha). I've already given Louis poodle feet and plan on doing a Japanese style groom on him. It's been SO fun doing different things on a different dog! Lumi transitioned so well into this cut, especially her little shaved ears peeking through her mane! Can't wait to see what her next hair do' is!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you all! Glad you like it! : )

Sgeorge, fairy floss - I love it!

Leooonie, the reaction has been very good! Everybody has to take a picture! : P Clearly, I need to order new business cards with a current photo every time she gets new 'do, so that I can just hand them to people who are trying to take a picture! This is the most creative I've ever been able to get, so I'm excited! I might take her to the dog park, but she has been getting cold in this clip. It needs to get warm again soon so I can show this off!

BorderKelpie, I don't think I could ever choose a non-white dog after Lumi - gotta be white! You know, so it can be every color BUT! I've always been jealous of natural blondes because they can so easily color their hair, and now I'm jealous of Lumi!! I'm about ready to bleach mine and dye it to match hers!! Hahaha

Tokipoke, I sometimes consider different coat types, but I feel like I have the most options with the Poodle! The coat can stand up or be longer and hang. Drop coats only go one way. : P Still, it would be nice to have a curly coat, a drop coat, and a double coat for lots of practice and playing! I'm excited you're going to grow out Leroy again! I would love to see a good plush look on a big guy! I never thought I could tolerate a mustache on Lumi since they can get so messy. But, I learned to take her bottom jaw with a 10 (this might look too short on a standard, maybe a 7 or 5?), use a 40 to clip any hairs that hang lower than the top lip, and then create my fluffy muzzle circle/oval up from there. Lumi gets no food or water in her hair when I do this! I also comb everything forward and clip anything that falls onto/above the wet area of the nose, and anything on the sides or front that comes much past that. Everything stays fresh and fluffy all the time, no soggy faces. : P Maybe that would help you cope with the furry face? I'm so glad I have Lumi to experiment with. I've already learned SO much through her!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

PammiPoodle said:


> Tokipoke, I sometimes consider different coat types, but I feel like I have the most options with the Poodle! The coat can stand up or be longer and hang. Drop coats only go one way. : P Still, it would be nice to have a curly coat, a drop coat, and a double coat for lots of practice and playing! I'm excited you're going to grow out Leroy again! I would love to see a good plush look on a big guy! I never thought I could tolerate a moustache on Lumi since they can get so messy. But, I learned to take her bottom jaw with a 10 (this might look too short on a standard, maybe a 7 or 5?), use a 40 to clip any hairs that hang lower than the top lip, and then create my fluffy muzzle circle/oval up from there. Lumi gets no food or water in her hair when I do this! I also comb everything forward and clip anything that falls onto/above the wet area of the nose, and anything on the sides or front that comes much past that. Everything stays fresh and fluffy all the time, no soggy faces. : P I'm so glad I have Lumi to experiement with. I've already learned SO much through her!


Well now that I have a poodle coat and a drop coat... I was thinkin' a little handstrip dog would be nice, to practice handstripping! Imagine all the shiny new tools I could buy! But this would mean I'd be looking at a terrier, and I don't know if I could do terriers... they are so crazy!

I can't decide what to do with Leroy's hair. I'm just growing it out and either going with a full German or Bedlington. I hope I can be good at growing hair this time. A fluffy FFT drives me insane. I had to satisfy my urge of shaved feet by shaving Louis's feet. Ya know how I said having another dog makes me less neurotic? It's true for the grooming department! Leroy is looking ratty and is so overdue for a bath but somehow it doesn't bother me as bad as before... cause I get my grooming "fix" with my other dog, haha!

I've never liked mustaches. But then again, I was never a small dog person, disliked drop-coats, and BEARDS, and Louis is all of these things. I hated beards cause they got sopping wet and nasty.... but now I'm used to it with Louis lol. Maybe this will help me grow out Leroy's face (finally).


----------



## oceanrose (Sep 10, 2011)

She is adorable! She reminds me of a My Little Pony, but she's real! Ack! So cute I can't stand it!!! Now *I* want a white and pink ponydoodle! Crazy cute!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

I LOVE IT!!! If you don't mind could I print off a picture of Lumi in this cut? I like to give my groomer a heart attack with talks of my future poodle and this cut might do her right in!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

OMG! I LOVE IT!!! Lumi is always adorable but this....well, it's too cute for words! I sooooo wanna color Riley's hair but I'm afraid to do it myself!


----------



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

She is adorable, I love that clip. No doubt she will be good advertisement for your skills.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

I am so glad I posted (reposted?) that link now. An AWESOME look! I'll have to email the pics to everyone I know.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone! : )

Tokipoke, I've gotten used to some things, too. That due for a bath curly wild look that used to make me go "ew" now makes me go "aww". I've grown accustomed to her scruffy little face!

KristaLynn, I don't mind at all! Share away! I'd love to know that Lumi could potentially inspire another little Ponydoodle!

RileysMommy, dyeing doesn't have to be hard (well..sometimes!) and it's nothing to be scared of. : ) I'd be happy to give you some pointers or suggestions if you want to try it out!

Kloliver, I'm so glad you posted that link, too! Totally sealed the deal for me. I almost clipped her down in the middle of the night, but I have a rule about spontaneous, drastic things I want to do in the middle of the night: Wait! Hahahaha If you really want to do this, the hair will still be there in the morning, I thought. And it was..but not for long!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Lumi always looks super adorable in every groom you put her in. I was just a little concerned about her eating off of the knife in the first picture. You weren't worried she might cut her tongue?


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Sandooch, thank you for your concern about Lumi! : ) Lumi is very familiar with eating off of all sorts of utensils (forks, spoons, knives, chop sticks). We did a lot of reward based training with her homemade wet food as a puppy, and that was the best way to distribute one bite at a time. She's quite good at removing food from utensils without biting down. I let her lick the knife a time or two after using it to fill her Kong or spreading her almond butter on the grooming arm (still doing that - I love it!), and always with the blunt edge downward, where her tongue curls around it. The tip isn't pointy. It's a pretty safe butterknife. : ) I've never offered her anything sharper than a butterknife. I definitely prefer to use a spoon for planned treating, but the AB and the knife were right next to the table from a recent nail trim. I shouldn't make a habit out of that! I may just start keeping spoons in the grooming room since the AB practically lives in there now, and how can I resist giving it to her when she's always such a good girl on the table? : )


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

ahhhhhhh, it's not fun until someone loses an eye (tongue). JK. I can't wait to post the email responses from my dog training group people


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm glad to know Beau isn't the only poodle who gets to lick the utensils! Peanut butter, cream cheese . . . he'll even climb up and prewash the silverware in the dishwasher if we leave the door open.


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow! She is so cute! She looks good enough to eat. I'm thinking cotton candy. I LOVE the new do and Lumi carries it off so well. Nice job!


----------



## qtpoodle (Jan 15, 2012)

My daughter can't see these pictures. She would want me to have Meadow groomed into a pony. You did a great job.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey Pammi, I was just thinking you could stencil a cute design on the side of Lumi's hip! Either with blow-pens, or you can make a stencil and dab the color with a brush! It would look so cute, and she would look even more like "My Little Pony."


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

*Look, it's Lumi!*


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Is there anyway you could re-post your pics as attachments?? I can't see them on my work computer!! (Most social media is blocked) PLLLEEEAAAAssee??? I'd love to see her!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

OMG, she looks like a stuffed toy or that pic LEUllman posted!  Nice work.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you all sooo much!! I'm glad that everyone's getting such a kick out of this!

Qtpoodle, and what would be wrong with that? ; ) Just kidding. I'm loving this look right now, but sometimes it is nice to have a Poodle that looks like a Poodle, too! 

Tokipoke, love the idea! Do you use blow pens yourself? I'm not even sure where to buy them (tried a few craft stores) or how they work. Do you just use your own breath to spray ink out of nozzle? I feel like I'd get dizzy. : P I'd really like to try them, though! I've seen some very nice work done with blow pens. I'd like to do something like that with Lumi, and also dye her "hooves". Her tail and legs need to be redone, too, they're very faded. I'm feeling like I could keep her in this cut for a very long time, if only I had someone else's hair to play with!! Ugh..must..resist..adopting dog...for his hair... Hahaha

LEUllman, great pic! Lumi clearly is missing her hip decal. : P Now she looks naked to me. Gotta dress her up a bit..

Dante's Mom, sure!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

PammiPoodle said:


> Tokipoke, love the idea! Do you use blow pens yourself? I'm not even sure where to buy them (tried a few craft stores) or how they work. Do you just use your own breath to spray ink out of nozzle? I feel like I'd get dizzy. : P I'd really like to try them, though! I've seen some very nice work done with blow pens. I'd like to do something like that with Lumi, and also dye her "hooves". Her tail and legs need to be redone, too, they're very faded. I'm feeling like I could keep her in this cut for a very long time, if only I had someone else's hair to play with!! Ugh..must..resist..adopting dog...for his hair... Hahaha


I've never used blow-pens myself, but watched a video of a groomer using them for a creative groom. I'd imagine it's the same thing as the pens they sell in the marker section at Walmart or Target. I think most people use the blow-pens to add depth to sections of the hair and add details. It'd be _really_ dizzying doing the whole dog in blow-pens! I think Lumi would look cute with the feather extensions that is popular these days. I can picture little feather sprigs popping out around her ears, and them bouncing as she walks. Too cute! And hey, what's wrong with adopting a dog for his hair?? LOL


----------



## SpoodleGirl (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh my gosh PammiPoodle, Lumi is absolutely adorable! She looks just like a my little pony, but i have to agree with adding a little design on her hip - she would be an exact replica :tongue:


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

I can not wait to show this thread to Madison!


----------



## Dante's Mom (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for reposting those pics! *SQUEAL*!! That's absolutely adorable! I wish there was a creative groomer nearby that would love to practice on my mpoos.


----------

